# How can I contact to a member of the forum?



## UAE UAEEE !! (Jun 2, 2012)

Is there the possibility to send a private message?
I have written my email address but it has been deleted.

Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

You could start by reading the rules of the forum.

I have found it usually helps in life, whenever I am getting to a new place (virtual or in real life) to have a quick look at the do's and don'ts of the place.

If for nothing else, as a matter of courtesy to the people who are there already. Plus, it avoids me looking like an idiot by asking "how do I xxx" or "Am I allowed to xyz" type questions that are answered in the first paragraph of the first page of the FAQ...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Posting your contact details in the forum is not allowed (nor posting in another language that is not English so your post in Spanish has been deleted too).

Please read the forum rules. 

And you need at least 5 valid posts before you can send private messages to other forum members.


----------

